# 2015 Burton AK Jacket Fit



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Likely going to be ordering either the Burton AK Swash, Cyclic or Boom Jacket. I've had Burton jackets in the past as well as Analog so I know their sizing is far from consistent. Burton website does a reasonable job of trying to inform the customer of size, but it is always good to hear from people with first-hand experience. None of these jackets are cheap (I know they are not top of the line either, but it will be a lot of money for me and I'll have to keep this jacket for years to justify the price). I'm assuming that all of the AK jackets fit the same and differ only in asthetic design and material construction, correct?

I'm 5'9" and 180lbs. Athletic build with wide shoulders and what I'd say are normal arm/torso lengths. Would prefer a looser fit but not be swimming in the garment. From website I'm thinking a Large would be fine (if not on the loose side). No local stores where I am located carry any Burton AK models so I can't test fit unfortunately. 

Any real-world experience anyone can share is appreciated. I did a search on this topic and found some very old similar threads but not a current directly applicable one but I apologize if there is one somewhere, I didn't see it. 

Would like to get this order right the first time because garment has to come up to Can from US through my uncle and I'd really like to avoid shipping exchange to save the hassle for my uncle who is doing me a favor. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm around your stats and an AK medium is plenty, especially the Swash. Only get a large if you want a loose fit. 

And Ak does not come in same size and changes sometimes year over year (I can fit into a 2012 AK Hover small.) Hover is a more fitted look than swash/cyclic. Never tried the Boom.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

The swoosh jacket and most burton jackets run a little baggy. They call it their SIG fit.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

seriouscat said:


> I'm around your stats and an AK medium is plenty, especially the Swash. Only get a large if you want a loose fit.
> 
> And Ak does not come in same size and changes sometimes year over year (I can fit into a 2012 AK Hover small.) Hover is a more fitted look than swash/cyclic. Never tried the Boom.


Thanks for the input SC, would a large be wearable off the hill or would it look too baggy/loose in your estimate? Conversely, could I layer properly under a medium for very cold conditions or is a med too tight for that (I often wear a full down puffy under a shell on seriously cold days)?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

PlanB said:


> Thanks for the input SC, would a large be wearable off the hill or would it look too baggy/loose in your estimate? Conversely, could I layer properly under a medium for very cold conditions or is a med too tight for that (I often wear a full down puffy under a shell on seriously cold days)?


I'm 5'11", 180 lbs. athletic build, broad shoulders.
I wear a 2014 Cyclic jacket in size large.
I wear body armour underneath when I ride and the fit of the jacket is PERFECT!
I can't imagine a medium working for you if you layer with a down filled mid.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone. I went with the AK Boom (large) since it was a great deal and for the price, I'm certain I wouldn't feel a discernible difference between the three layer and two layer Gore-Tex protection. Now just have to wait out the shipping.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

A large would comfortably fit any mid layer. Mediums can fit something like an ak insulator down jacket without any change in appearance.. I can even fit a medium Spyder Bernese jacket under it, but it is tight.

As for street, depends on how you like to dress I guess, it won't be park brah loose with large but it will be a loose fit for sure. Good luck with the Boom, let us know how it fits.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Well my suspicion/gut instinct was correct. I thought the large AK Boom jacket was the one and I was right. I haven't received it yet; but I'm in Vancouver (BC) this weekend for work and I got to try one on at Pacific Boarder. The large was the perfect fit. First I tried the medium and when I crossed my arms in front of me, the sleeves were literally ready to burst out the seams - and I'm NOT a huge person by any means; athletic, yes - massive, no. I was only wearing a dri-fit long-sleeve with a cotton t-shirt when I was trying the jackets so I don't know how a medium could possibly have fit if I had anything substantial on as a base/mid layer at the time. 

Thanks again for the input everyone. When the jacket arrives and I get to test it out I'll post a review.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

seriouscat said:


> . Good luck with the Boom, let us know how it fits.


Received the jacket a week & half or so ago. AK Boom in large.....fit is perfect! Construction and materials in the AK line are excellent. What can u say about Gore-Tex....there is a reason it is the outerwear industry standard. See if I can post up a more thorough review after I get some more wear & tear / overall use out of the garment. 

Enjoy whatever's left of the season everyone.


----------

